# Osnabrück...



## SaschaF (22. Mai 2014)

Moinmoin...
Ich bin kürzlich nach Osnabrück gezogen. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Strecken zum rumdüsen und natürlich Gleichsesinnten.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich, oder sucht selbst auch noch jemanden zum biken. 

mfg
Sascha


----------



## SaschaF (24. Mai 2014)

pussshhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (27. Mai 2014)

welche spielart: xc, all-mountain, enduro?


----------



## SaschaF (27. Mai 2014)

Moin boing!
all mountain richtung enduro....


----------



## Marathommi (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Sascha, 
fahre auch bevorzugt alle Singletrails um Osnabrück. Freitagabend, SA oder SO früh. Zwischen Hilter, nassem Dreieck und Piesberg. Fahre seit 4 Jahren nur ein Bisschen am WE, lieber bergab als bergauf . Habe ein schweres, aber spaßiges AM+ (140mm Federweg, Stahlfeder + Flatpedals). Spätestens nächsten Sonntag um 09:00h geht es wieder los.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ghost13 (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Sascha

Ich bin auch neu nach Osnabrück gezogen und suche auch noch leute bzw gruppen mit dem man fahren. Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein treffen hier einrichten.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## SaschaF (10. Juni 2014)

Moin Marathommi u Ghost13!

Maratohmmi: Bergab ist immer gut. Ich bin leider die nächsten beiden Wochenenden verplant. Aber danach bin ich gern dabei!

Ghost13: Da bekommen wir sicherlich etwas hin.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Ghost13 (7. Juli 2014)

Das klingt doch mal sehr gut


----------



## DerMetzka (7. Juli 2014)

Hi, bin ebenfalls in Os unterwegs, war dieses we am Dörenberg unterwegs. Hometrail ist allerdings eher der piesberg, da schafft man abends nach der Arbeit noch  nen Stündchen. Wäre cool wenn man's mal zusammen schafft.


----------



## Ghost13 (7. Juli 2014)

Klar denke das ließe sich einrichten


----------



## DerMetzka (10. Juli 2014)

19:15 am Büdchen auf dem Westerberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost13 (10. Juli 2014)

Tut mir leid aber ich bin im Urlaub ab den 20.7 bin ich wieder da . Wäre gerne mit gekommen heute. Aber das Wetter ist grad auch nicht so gut in Osnabrück wie ich gehört habe  grüße von der Ostsee


----------



## DerMetzka (11. Juli 2014)

Tja, hab lange gearbeitet und keine Zeit gehabt die Wetterprognose anzugucken, außerdem hat's so gejuckt, ich musste einfach aufs Rad.
Hat sich dann auch gerächt, hab gestern ganz gut was einstecken müssen, da kam so einiges runter.

Samstag geht's bei gutem Wetter an den Dörenberg, genaue Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht, schätze so gegen Mittag, meld mich noch mal.
Start ist dann das Gasthaus zum Dörenberg kurz vor Bad Iburg (aus Richtung OS kommend).
Ich werde mit Auto anfahren, habe nen Kombi da passen locker zwei Räder rein.
Also bei Interesse melden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Xeleux (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen... Hat morgen Mittag jemand Lust mich am Zwickenbach zu guiden?


----------



## SaschaF (19. Juli 2014)

Moin...
Sorry. Das Wetter soll doch eher unangenehm werden. Da bin ich raus


----------



## Ghost13 (19. Juli 2014)

Ja denke auch das es morgen eher ungünstig wird.


----------



## dertutnix (20. Juli 2014)

zur Info: Thread habe ich in den lokalen Bereich geschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (21. Juli 2014)

Am Wetter hat es gestern wohl nicht gelegen Jungs.


----------



## Ghost13 (21. Juli 2014)

Laut den Wetterbericht hätte es regnen sollen .


----------



## xpate (21. Juli 2014)

An wem?


----------



## DerMetzka (21. Juli 2014)

Sorry, hatte das ganze We so viel um die Ohren, is leider nichts aus biken geworden.
Melde mich wieder (auch unter der Woche) wenn ich mal wieder starte.
Werde dann aber relativ kurzfristig im Forum posten, da sich immer schwer abschätzen lässt wie lange gearbeitet wird.


----------



## SaschaF (21. Juli 2014)

Jo mach mal.
Ich wäre sicherlich dabei.


----------



## Frank1982 (8. September 2014)

Hy komme aus Holzhausen und Fahre seid 3 Jahren hardtail habe mir letzte Woche ein fully gekauft such noch Leute dir mir coole Strecken zeigen können


----------



## Reinki (8. September 2014)

Moin Frank, wohnst du denn noch in Holzhausen?


----------



## Frank1982 (9. September 2014)

Moin Reinki ich wohne seit Mai 2013 in Holzhausen.
Kommst du auch aus Holzhausen?


----------



## Reinki (9. September 2014)

Nein ich komme aus Melle. Ich will am Samstag mal die Tour von Kalle in Hilter mitfahren. Vielleicht passt es dir ja auch.


----------



## Jannik-MTB (22. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich würde gerne auf meine Umfrage aufmerksam machen. (http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/)
Wenn ihr am Dörenberg oder im Hüggel unterwegs seid, dann würde es mich freuen wenn ihr euch mal durchklickt.
Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit versuche ich zusammen mit dem Landkreis ein Konzept zu erstellen, welches Konflikte verringern soll und Strecken ggf. legalisieren.
Grüße
Jannik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

